# Unitronic Performance Software for North American 1.4 TSI - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*Visit our blog post for more information!*


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Visit our blog post for more information!*


Hell yeeeessssss!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Unitronics, finally somebody came out with 1.4 software for North America vehicles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finalllllyyyy a flash for the 1.4!!!!

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cherb32 said:


> Finalllllyyyy a flash for the 1.4!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


F$&@ yeah lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2017)

jdogg8303 said:


> Hell yeeeessssss!!!!





vr6-kamil said:


> Thanks Unitronics, finally somebody came out with 1.4 software for North America vehicles





Cherb32 said:


> Finalllllyyyy a flash for the 1.4!!!!





jdogg8303 said:


> F$&@ yeah lol


Thanks for the support guys!:thumbup:


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Hell yea.. now who's getting it first and doing a review? Only thing I worry about is if the flash is visible to the dealer if its removed before service or warenty work..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

LickThePenny said:


> Hell yea.. now who's getting it first and doing a review? Only thing I worry about is if the flash is visible to the dealer if its removed before service or warenty work..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Unitronic can not make any guarantees regarding warranty related concerns or "TD1 flagging" due to the fact that the OEM *may* change their logic in the future, causing something that we guarantee today to potentially not be true at a later date, if the OEM changes such. If you're concerned, we recommend to always reflash to stock and remove any/all modifications from the vehicle before bringing it in for service for the best risk mitigation.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Unitronic can not make any guarantees regarding warranty related concerns or "TD1 flagging" due to the fact that the OEM *may* change their logic in the future, causing something that we guarantee today to potentially not be true at a later date, if the OEM changes such. If you're concerned, we recommend to always reflash to stock and remove any/all modifications from the vehicle before bringing it in for service for the best risk mitigation.


Any chance you guys may release and exhaust or downpipe un the near future?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Any chance you guys may release and exhaust or downpipe un the near future?


We may have some exhaust options available in the future 😀


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah, it's sort of a heartache that you can't hear the turbo AT ALL on the 1.4t. I feel like exhaust would add just enough power to help out that lack of mid-upper end horsepower. I even avoid letting the trans downshift at all costs. I try to "time" acceleration to make sure I'm in a low enough gear to spool the turbo and grab torque.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We may have some exhaust options available in the future 😀


My Hero 😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone bought this tune? Any reviews? Is it true that if it is on a manual trans it might need a new clutch?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Anyone bought this tune? Any reviews? Is it true that if it is on a manual trans it might need a new clutch?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


I too wonder if it is true as other threads seem to point at this. Sadly, this is the first time I have said that I was glad I got an automatic as I love manuals.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Well tbh this is my first manual....if i didnt got it now i wouldnt learn but yes i heard some guy got it and after 20k clutch starts slipping or some

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

